# What touchscreen is Hans Zimmer using here to control Cubase?



## Fitz (Jan 27, 2019)

I’m thinking of finally entering the touchscreen game. What hardware model is Hans using here?

https://www.google.com/search?q=han...oECAsQAw&biw=375&bih=638#imgrc=YWflm7NUg7-1FM

I’d likely build my own commands in Touch OSC or Lemur. Does anyone have advice on the best one to build in 2019?


----------



## Lindon (Jan 27, 2019)

here where?


----------



## Fitz (Jan 27, 2019)

Lindon said:


> here where?


Sorry. Here. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=han...oECAsQAw&biw=375&bih=638#imgrc=YWflm7NUg7-1FM


----------



## Matoshi (Jan 27, 2019)

Looks like a typewriter to me!

You're welcome.


----------



## Digivolt (Jan 27, 2019)

It's supposedly made by 3M

http://cdm.link/2012/10/interview-m...musical-instruments-hans-zimmer-collaborator/



> *You also mentioned that you developed some touch screen technology?*
> 
> That’s another element of the way we work. We’ve been using touch screens since 2004, starting off with a little Windows CE panel that had buttons to do shortcuts for Cubase. We gravitated to an XP-based system in ’06, and then, recently, for _The Dark Knight Rises_ we’ve just put in a really nice 22-inch 3M multi-touch screen that runs with Windows 7. You can create all sorts of faders, shortcut keys, and little sequence oriented things. Originally, some people said, “Why don’t you just use the iPad for this?” And although the iPad’s really nice, it’s quite a small display if you want to have a lot of controls visible at once.


----------



## Matoshi (Jan 27, 2019)

On a more serious note, it's a Windows touchscreen according to this interview:
http://cdm.link/2012/10/interview-m...musical-instruments-hans-zimmer-collaborator/

EDIT: Digivolt beat me to it.


----------



## Fitz (Jan 27, 2019)

Looks much newer than a 2012 version though.


----------



## Stefa_N (Jan 27, 2019)

Some years ago I thought bigger touchscreens will soon flood the market and will become affordable. Well, I was wrong. Although market is growing now, bigger touchscreen-monitors are still very expensive.

The one we can see on pictures of Hans Zimmer sitting in his studio (since 2012) is a 3M-Monitor. The software behind it was created just for him, although Junkie XL has one too now. As far as I know 3M is B2B only, no consumer products.

Magedok offers portable multi-touch monitors up to 15.6 Inch for quite reasonable prices. You'll find them on amazon. If money doesn't matter you can probably do some cool stuff with Microsofts Surface Studio 

But there is another problem:
Liine Lemur and TouchOSC are Apps for Tablets running iOS or Android. Any tablet going beyond 10.8 inch? As far as I know the bigger ones are all running windows.

Beside that I haven't seen any DAW-desktop-software getting optimized for touchscreen anyway. Some claim to, but there are always some user interface elements that are just to tiny.

IMHO you need some creativity to get something similar using software like MAX (Cycling74).


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jan 27, 2019)

There are a lot of options these days but as Stefa said large touchscreens can still be quite pricey. I'm currently using an iPad / Metagrid but the small screen is becoming somewhat limiting with the number of commands I can use. I would love to upgrade to the ipad pro 12.9 but that is also stupidly expensive!


----------



## Grizzlymv (Jan 27, 2019)

Stefa_N said:


> Some years ago I thought bigger touchscreens will soon flood the market and will become affordable. Well, I was wrong. Although market is growing now, bigger touchscreen-monitors are still very expensive.
> 
> The one we can see on pictures of Hans Zimmer sitting in his studio (since 2012) is a 3M-Monitor. The software behind it was created just for him, although Junkie XL has one too now. As far as I know 3M is B2B only, no consumer products.
> 
> ...


Well, there's a new player on the OSC scene which could technically run on any touchscreen size since it's web based. See more info there: https://vi-control.net/community/th...l-an-alternative-to-lemur-and-touchosc.72643/

It's a bit trickier to set up at first and maybe a bit more technical to achieve what you want to do compared to TouchOSC, but it is much more flexible. And given it's web based, anything is touch and can show a web page will do. I jumped from TouchOSC to that recently, and can't be more pleased. And in contrary to the 2 others (Lemur/TouchOSC), Open Stage Control is well maintained and actively supported by its dev these days.


----------



## BGvanRens (Jan 27, 2019)

Stefa_N said:


> The one we can see on pictures of Hans Zimmer sitting in his studio (since 2012) is a 3M-Monitor. The software behind it was created just for him, although Junkie XL has one too now. As far as I know 3M is B2B only, no consumer products.


If I am not mistaking I think I heard JXL mention on his YouTube that he uses a touchscreen from Dell these days. But I don't think Dell produces this specific model anymore. Would still need the custom made software though.


----------



## Digivolt (Jan 27, 2019)

Stefa_N said:


> As far as I know 3M is B2B only, no consumer products.



You can still find them in the wild but they're expensive

https://www.e-screen.co.uk/product/3m-32-multi-touch-chassis-display-c3266pw

£1,600 for 32 inch + you'd need to make your own software to get it to play nice with DAW

It's probably easier & cheaper to use an actual touch screen monitor from the likes of Dell or Acer, there's plenty of people making do with those out there in various forms


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 27, 2019)

Just a heads-up, touchscreens have ergonomic issues. You need it close enough to touch, and you're going to be leaning over it.

I grappled with that when I designed and built a custom desk for a composer/producer who uses a Slate system, and I've heard of other people who find it uncomfortable.

So I'm not saying don't do it or that it's an insurmountable problem, just that I'd think long and hard before taking that leap.


----------



## AlexRuger (Jan 27, 2019)

BGvanRens said:


> If I am not mistaking I think I heard JXL mention on his YouTube that he uses a touchscreen from Dell these days. But I don't think Dell produces this specific model anymore. Would still need the custom made software though.



Correct, they don't make it anymore. It's this model shown in this video. We picked it specifically because of how it folds down a la the Surface Studio, very ergonomic. You can find them for pretty cheap on eBay...usually about $200. 

And yeah, the software is the RCP one built by Mark Wherry. It's pretty cool, has some nifty features I haven't seen in other commercial offerings (not sure if I can speak about it here so I won't...maybe Hans will be kind enough to chime in). When I was doing the touch screen thing on my own rig, though, I got a lot of mileage out of building a template in Max/MSP and it got pretty crazy. Max isn't multi-touch (unless you run it on an iPad via Mira), but since I was just using it for buttons and the occasional utility fader, it didn't matter. 

You can do absolutely insane things in Max. Since I don't like MIDI keyboards with lots of shit on them (I like it pushed right up against the desk like you see Hans and Tom do it), one thing I used Max for was parsing and manipulating the MIDI data as it came in to Max before it got to Cubase, sometimes aping features that you might see built into controllers, sometimes doing stuff you could never really do any other way but is incredibly useful, like "push a button and now CC1 controls my velocity," or just puts a cap on it (the value CC1 is set becomes the highest maximum velocity), stuff like that. Could also make one fader do different things very easily -- now it sends CC1, now it sends CC1 only up to 64, now it sends CC1 and CC2 (for vibrato with CSS) together, but CC2 has a slight delay on it and scales at 60% of what CC1 is doing...all switchable via a button. It makes for a very quick workflow, and as far as I remember even Mark's software can't do stuff like that.

Before I got fed up with having too much gear and basically threw everything out to start over from the ground up, I had thought of using my monome to control Max, parsing MIDI data further with Javascript or Python, making sequencers in Max that can spit MIDI notes to Cubase (basically, writing tools for coming up with interesting pitch/rhythmic patterns I'd probably never arrive at otherwise), stuff like that. Planning on getting back to that at some point but we'll see, it gets exhausting when it all seems limitless. 

IMO this direction is way more interesting and useful than a big bright screen with some buttons for key commands you can't remember on it.


----------



## chillbot (Jan 27, 2019)

Ha, that's my wife's exact computer. Good to know if I ever need a touchscreen for the studio I can steal it from her and get her something newer....


----------



## ThomasL (Jan 28, 2019)

Studio One actually has excellent multi touch built in, even on a Mac. But yes, placement is the thing that will make or break it, especially in longer sessions. I can reach my 22.5" Dell without much movement so it works pretty good.

https://vi-control.net/community/th...-controller-options.45753/page-2#post-4339150


----------



## ghostnote (Jan 28, 2019)

Hans is wearing a suite made of satin from no one else than Armaniac. Notice those red lapelles, it makes the whole outfit shine. And his scarfe, sublime! And take a look at his beautiful wife! She's wearing a white Visage dress specially tailored for her. She looks stunning! Isn't she? Fabulous!


----------



## synthetic (Jan 28, 2019)

It’s custom software, designed by Mark Wherry I believe. But it’s primarily sending shortcuts to Cubase, which you can do several different ways. I use Lemur on iPad but Lemur isn’t really supported anymore.


----------



## Nico (Jan 29, 2019)

Junkie XL talks about it in his new video, from 16:00


----------



## brenneisen (Jan 29, 2019)

sheer curiosity


----------



## Fitz (Jan 29, 2019)

brenneisen said:


> sheer curiosity


Can you replicate similar macros on touch osc?


----------



## AlexRuger (Jan 30, 2019)

Absolutely. At most these are just calling Logical Editor presets.


----------



## Fitz (Jan 30, 2019)

AlexRuger said:


> Absolutely. At most these are just calling Logical Editor presets.


What consumer 27”in screen or larger do you recommend as of now? acer? Dell?


----------



## AlexRuger (Jan 30, 2019)

27" seems...excessive. The ones Tom is using are I believe 21" and that seemed right. I myself had https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CTODKIO (this 21&quot; Dell) and it was just right. Perfect size, though actually coming up with a contraption to get it to lay at the right angle was another story (but I was cheap and tried to use books, basically -- don't be like me).


----------



## Fitz (Jan 31, 2019)

AlexRuger said:


> 27" seems...excessive. The ones Tom is using are I believe 21" and that seemed right. I myself had https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CTODKIO (this 21&quot; Dell) and it was just right. Perfect size, though actually coming up with a contraption to get it to lay at the right angle was another story (but I was cheap and tried to use books, basically -- don't be like me).


Sorry. 27" was a typo. so used to typing that since my monitor is that size. Looks like that one isn't available on amazon anymore, but maybe I can find one that folds at the right angle.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jan 31, 2019)

so when you guys use these touchscreen, did you just make them an additional monitors on your primary DAW machine and run some kind of software like OSC or whatever on the same machine as your DAW?


----------



## AlexRuger (Jan 31, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> so when you guys use these touchscreen, did you just make them an additional monitors on your primary DAW machine and run some kind of software like OSC or whatever on the same machine as your DAW?


Personally I used Max MSP run on my DAW machine, so yes, it was just an additional monitor (see my earlier post in this thread about this). Note that touch monitors are really only viable on Windows.


----------



## synthetic (Feb 1, 2019)

I did a big touchscreen with Lemur. I had it running on one of those Android TV set top boxes, and ran USB and HDMI to a big monitor (23”?) that I could lay flat. Works but it’s buggy. I assume Mark Wherry’s app (for HZ and JXL) is running on a seperate PC but I don’t know. 

There’s one called 18-bit MIDI(I think?) but that one requires another PC, a full version of Cubase, and it’s not very customizable. All buttons have to be the same size and you can only send Cubase macros to another copy of Cubase, etc. But you can run it on a big screen. 

Lemur feels like abandonware since they took down the forum and don’t update it very often. So I’m hesitant to recommend it. Even the one running on my iPad has annoying bugs. It’s an old iPad 2, but I’d hate to go buy a new one (which I only use for this) in the hope it might fix my bugs.


----------



## samphony (Feb 1, 2019)

AlexRuger said:


> Personally I used Max MSP run on my DAW machine, so yes, it was just an additional monitor (see my earlier post in this thread about this). Note that touch monitors are really only viable on Windows.


There is touch-base.com a dev from UK who developed and maintains drivers for Mac. Do you can use nearly any touchscreen with macs as well. 

Slate uses their driver for their MT range touchscreens. 

Also there is a Company https://touchinnovations.com/emulator-2/

They develop a Mac/pc based app that seems similar to touch osc.


----------



## j_kranz (Feb 1, 2019)

brenneisen said:


> sheer curiosity



What I wouldn't give to check out Han's "Weird Shit" menu...


----------



## brenneisen (Feb 1, 2019)

j_kranz said:


> What I wouldn't give to check out Han's "Weird Shit" menu...



what about "Choir Katy"? Did he deep-sampled Katy Perry and layered many times?


----------



## Fitz (Feb 12, 2019)

Does anyone have recommendations on the latest 21-24" touchscreen that could be used with Cubase? I use Cubase on a Mac, but could a PC touchscreen hookup to it?


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 12, 2019)

A Yamaha prototype?


----------



## ohernie (Feb 13, 2019)

samphony said:


> Also there is a Company https://touchinnovations.com/emulator-2/
> They develop a Mac/pc based app that seems similar to touch osc.



I bought it for use as a front panel for playing softsynths live. Pretty much abandonware. No complete manual and no response to emails. I was playing with it on a cheapie Dell Inspiron 3043 19" AIO. Pretty sure it's JAVA based. The computer is relatively slow and the development app was really, really slow. I'm assuming it's a dead product.

They appear to have re-emerged as Hi! Computer (https://hi.computer/projects/) with Chameleon being the equivalent app. The URL scared me but I took a chance - at $9.99 the price is right for experimenting. They say it requires Win10 but I was able to create buttons on the Win8 Dell 3043 . Haven't done anything extensive, just verified that it basically functions. At least a full manual with basic tutorials is available.


----------



## Fitz (Feb 16, 2019)

Would this touchscreen work? Anyone have experience with this one? How could I use this with TouchOSC. 

Dell P2418HT 23.8" Touch Monitor - 1920X1080 LED-LIT, Black


----------



## brenneisen (Feb 16, 2019)

Fitz said:


> How could I use this with TouchOSC.



Android, iOS?


----------



## FriFlo (Feb 16, 2019)

ohernie said:


> I bought it for use as a front panel for playing softsynths live. Pretty much abandonware. No complete manual and no response to emails. I was playing with it on a cheapie Dell Inspiron 3043 19" AIO. Pretty sure it's JAVA based. The computer is relatively slow and the development app was really, really slow. I'm assuming it's a dead product.
> 
> They appear to have re-emerged as Hi! Computer (https://hi.computer/projects/) with Chameleon being the equivalent app. The URL scared me but I took a chance - at $9.99 the price is right for experimenting. They say it requires Win10 but I was able to create buttons on the Win8 Dell 3043 . Haven't done anything extensive, just verified that it basically functions. At least a full manual with basic tutorials is available.


Ha! After the Lemur, now the Chameleon ... :-D
Seriously, though: I can tell you that I have checked out all programs to customize touch layouts. Some do offer a nice way to easily configure limited sets of faders, buttons, knobs, etc. If that is all you need, ok! It is probably better to get one of those as some (Touch OSC) are cheaper than Lemur and there will be less reason for headaches. However, NOTHING really matches the deep functionality offered by Lemur. They do a horrible job at liine to document that functionality, which is a pity. You have to do some lengthy internet research to find out about the full feature set. But these unfortunate omissions aside, Lemur is way ahead of anything else. I would also like to see a windows version offering you even more options of devices.
If you want to create a personal touch interface the way you want it without any limitations (except those of your DAW), don't think about alternatives. Lemur is the only one that can do everything, unless you don't have the time to learn its features.


----------



## Fitz (Feb 16, 2019)

brenneisen said:


> Android, iOS?



I’m on MacOS. I haven’t figured out how this screen would run iOS, or if that’s even possible. What do you recommend?


----------



## FriFlo (Feb 16, 2019)

Fitz said:


> I’m on MacOS. I haven’t figured out how this screen would run iOS, or if that’s even possible. What do you recommend?


For Mac OS there is no native touch screen support. There are some third party drivers, but I wouldn't recommend it, as functionality could break with any update of the OS. At this point, the only options are iOS devices (best option regarding software, but limited and expensive as far as devices go), Android (decent options for devices, good options for pass, but not necessarily as hassle free regarding setup as iOS) and Windows Touch screens (only a few options available regarding software and mostly crap, if you ask me). This will change I hope!
You could buy a standalone touch screen and hook it up to an android TV-box. I have read about people doing that, but it also seemed a bit of a gamble to me, wether it will work with a specific device. 
I use an iPad Pro hooked up to a connect midi 4+. That is hands down the best working and most reliable thing after testing many different alternatives. I seriously recommend that combo, it does however not come very cheap. However, if you get the previous iPad Pro (13 inches is great!) it is more than enough for Lemur. You really don't need the newest iPad.


----------



## Fitz (Feb 16, 2019)

FriFlo said:


> For Mac OS there is no native touch screen support. There are some third party drivers, but I wouldn't recommend it, as functionality could break with any update of the OS. At this point, the only options are iOS devices (best option regarding software, but limited and expensive as far as devices go), Android (decent options for devices, good options for pass, but not necessarily as hassle free regarding setup as iOS) and Windows Touch screens (only a few options available regarding software and mostly crap, if you ask me). This will change I hope!
> You could buy a standalone touch screen and hook it up to an android TV-box. I have read about people doing that, but it also seemed a bit of a gamble to me, wether it will work with a specific device.
> I use an iPad Pro hooked up to a connect midi 4+. That is hands down the best working and most reliable thing after testing many different alternatives. I seriously recommend that combo, it does however not come very cheap. However, if you get the previous iPad Pro (13 inches is great!) it is more than enough for Lemur. You really don't need the newest iPad.



So if I’m running MacOS but want a 24in screen, is running an android screen doable? I think iPad Pro is too small for what I like.


----------



## FriFlo (Feb 16, 2019)

Fitz said:


> So if I’m running MacOS but want a 24in screen, is running an android screen doable? I think iPad Pro is too small for what I like.


Doable, but it requires good research and has some potential problems in store. I cannot tell you, because I ended up going for an iPad Pro. Just search in google for something like "lemur android TV box" and you will find things ... things like this video, which proves it is possible:


----------



## Fitz (Feb 16, 2019)

FriFlo said:


> Doable, but it requires good research and has some potential problems in store. I cannot tell you, because I ended up going for an iPad Pro. Just search in google for something like "lemur android TV box" and you will find things ... things like this video, which proves it is possible:




It’s kindw baffling to me how there is no elegant solution. iPad Pro is anywhere from 500-1000, which is insane just for a controller. I’m worried that by investing in the android TV box, it’ll be buggy and I’ll never be able go get it to work with cubase well. I wish there was an easy way


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 18, 2019)

AlexRuger said:


> (but I was cheap and tried to use books, basically -- don't be like me).



I went into my Garden and found a piece of Garden fence laying on the ground. What book did you use? Haha!


----------



## AlexRuger (Feb 18, 2019)

jononotbono said:


> I went into my Garden and found a piece of Garden fence laying on the ground. What book did you use? Haha!


Don't remember, but I think a part of it was the His Dark Materials trilogy...


----------



## Fitz (Feb 18, 2019)

AlexRuger said:


> 27" seems...excessive. The ones Tom is using are I believe 21" and that seemed right. I myself had https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CTODKIO (this 21&quot; Dell) and it was just right. Perfect size, though actually coming up with a contraption to get it to lay at the right angle was another story (but I was cheap and tried to use books, basically -- don't be like me).



You seem super knowledgeable about setting up touchscreens with Cubase. I was curious how I could use something like TouchOSC and get it to run on a windows touchscreen talking to my main Mac Rig. I would use an iPad, but honestly that’s just a little too small for what I want to do.

How do I setup a Windows touchscreen to run the software, but also talk to Cubase on a Mac rig? If you could help walk me through this, that would be fantastic. Can’t seem to find a solid answer anywhere for this. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01NBX1Q2T/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_U_tCeBCbX1TVD4Q (Was looking at this touchscreen.)


----------



## Netrex (Feb 19, 2019)

If you're just looking for key commands / macros, this beauty is fantastic https://www.elgato.com/en/gaming/stream-deck


----------



## AlexRuger (Feb 19, 2019)

Fitz said:


> You seem super knowledgeable about setting up touchscreens with Cubase. I was curious how I could use something like TouchOSC and get it to run on a windows touchscreen talking to my main Mac Rig. I would use an iPad, but honestly that’s just a little too small for what I want to do.
> 
> How do I setup a Windows touchscreen to run the software, but also talk to Cubase on a Mac rig? If you could help walk me through this, that would be fantastic. Can’t seem to find a solid answer anywhere for this. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01NBX1Q2T/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_U_tCeBCbX1TVD4Q (Was looking at this touchscreen.)



The reason you can't find a solid answer is because TouchOSC on Windows isn't a thing. It's Android or iOS. Same for Lemur. If you want to use Windows, you need to use something else, all of which will be more of a custom solution. If you dig through this thread, you'll see that I used Max/MSP to achieve something similar.


----------



## Fitz (Feb 19, 2019)

AlexRuger said:


> The reason you can't find a solid answer is because TouchOSC on Windows isn't a thing. It's Android or iOS. Same for Lemur. If you want to use Windows, you need to use something else, all of which will be more of a custom solution. If you dig through this thread, you'll see that I used Max/MSP to achieve something similar.



Yeah, just read your comment. My expertise in touchscreen workflows sort of limits me atm from setting up my own custom solution with MaxMSP. If you knew of a solid walkthrough online on how to get started setting that up, that would be rad


----------



## AdamKmusic (Feb 21, 2019)

Would this be any good for a touchscreen & android box be good?


----------



## Pudge (Feb 23, 2019)

Unless you need touch operations for moving faders, controlling knobs, automation... and just need a touch screen purely for macro controls and key commands. Look at getting an Elgato Stream Deck.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Mar 17, 2019)

I don't suppose anyone knows how to make the tap tempo button in Cubase? I for the love of me cant find one, unless Hans' just brings up the beat calculator menu? @Rctec


----------



## Henk (Oct 10, 2019)

This is the template I used when Cubase arrangement 
including Q.C controller, and VSTI (CSS CSB) control information module.


----------



## Lumina Studio (Oct 11, 2019)

Fitz said:


> You seem super knowledgeable about setting up touchscreens with Cubase. I was curious how I could use something like TouchOSC and get it to run on a windows touchscreen talking to my main Mac Rig. I would use an iPad, but honestly that’s just a little too small for what I want to do.
> 
> How do I setup a Windows touchscreen to run the software, but also talk to Cubase on a Mac rig? If you could help walk me through this, that would be fantastic. Can’t seem to find a solid answer anywhere for this. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01NBX1Q2T/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_U_tCeBCbX1TVD4Q (Was looking at this touchscreen.)



*Friends, it's really easy and cheap to build a touchscreen. All you need is 3 elements.
For example:*

1. RCA 43" Class 4K TV



Robot or human?



$180



2. Xintai Touch 43 Inch 10 points IR Touch Screen overlay Panel frame without glass









63.8US $ 12% OFF|Xintai Touch 43 Inch 10 Points Ir Touch Screen Overlay Panel Frame Without Glass - Touch Screen Panels - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





$70



3. 24 in. x 36 in. x 0.125 in. Clear Glass









24 in. x 36 in. x 0.093 in. Clear Glass 92436 - The Home Depot


24 in. x 36 in. Clear Glass is crystal clear and distortion-free. It resists yellowing and is easily cut to size for use in windows, Picture frames and arts and crafts projects. Very easy to clean. Product



www.homedepot.com





$15


First the screen, second the clear glass, third the ir touch frame.






Total: ~ $265 w/o tax for a 4K 43" touchscreen [smaller sizes will be cheaper, like 32" 1080p touchscreen TV ~ $170]



*About TouchOSC:*


For windows use an Android Emulator like:

MEMU PLAY



http://www.memuplay.com



Works fine for me. (Install, log in google account, install touchosc...)


Or you can use an Android TV Box like:

T9 Android 9.0 TV Box 4GB DDR3 RAM 32GB ROM RK3318 Bluetooth 4.0... 



$50

(But make sure [in description] that the IR overlay frame works on Android OS too)



*About how to setup TouchOSC you can find some info here:*










TouchOSC operates thru network. Client <> Server. On windows or mac you have to install "TouchOSC Bridge" and to have it running all the time when you want to use TouchOSC Client(s). In the client on android you need to put the computer IP adress where the TouchOSC Bridge is running where your DAW is running.


Tip: you can install TeamViewer to mix in your DAW from your touchscreen(s) (just use an ethernet connection for best results).

-MB


----------



## unclecheeks (Oct 12, 2019)

I’ll chime in to say that in my experience I’ve found working with a pen monitor like the Cintiq to be much more powerful and ergonomic than any touch surface, especially for things that require a lot of precision, like midi editing and automation curves. Our sausage fingers just aren’t a good tool for small movements and activating small controls. Plus, you’re always having to hover your hand off the touch display which is fatiguing. With a pen display, you can rest your hand on the display and the precision/speed is even better than a mouse.


----------



## dgburns (Oct 13, 2019)

Yamaha/Steinberg should just buy or license Liine and incorporate Lemur as a window editor right inside Cubase so we can have a 2nd ( or 3rd ) screen control the app right within it. Obviously you’d use a touchscreen. That would be fantastic.

imho, generic editor was never conceived for large scale controller layouts.


----------



## Henk (Oct 20, 2019)

Has anyone tried virtual Android； using the touch screen for large screens?


----------



## I like music (Oct 21, 2019)

unclecheeks said:


> I’ll chime in to say that in my experience I’ve found working with a pen monitor like the Cintiq to be much more powerful and ergonomic than any touch surface, especially for things that require a lot of precision, like midi editing and automation curves. Our sausage fingers just aren’t a good tool for small movements and activating small controls. Plus, you’re always having to hover your hand off the touch display which is fatiguing. With a pen display, you can rest your hand on the display and the precision/speed is even better than a mouse.



Oooh. I have a big old Huion screen lying around here. I hadn't really thought about using it ... interesting.


----------



## 24dBFS (Oct 22, 2019)

Why not to try something brand new?

SHERLOCK VST and WATSON VST are touchscreen controllers in a form of a VST plugin.
No need to learn coding, Mac and PC, every Cubase and Nuendo command already there ready to use plus much, much more custom commands, 16 CC faders, XY-Pads...etc.

You can check the free demo today (ver.1.4)!
Version 1.5 of both plugins is already days away and finally a real website will be online around Helloween!
YouTube videos, user forum and tutorials will also launch together with the new website.

Download the DEMO, read the PDF Manual and see how SHERLOCK and WATSON can enhace your workflow.
Feel free to ask me if you have any questions.

...the website URL

https://14bitmidi.com/SHERLOCK-VST.png (...the SHERLOCK GUI)

...color palette in action

...some fun with buttons

http://www.14bitmidi.com/SHERLOCK-WATSON_User_Manual_v.1.4.pdf (...PDF Manual)

https://www.14bitmidi.com/SHERLOCK-WATSON%20commands%20as%20of%20June%201st%202019.htm (...online list of available commands)
















































Cheers!


----------



## iMovieShout (Oct 22, 2019)

Hanns-G make a very good, robust and reliable 27inch touchscreen. Works well with Liine's Lemur (used by HZ and JXL, Trevor Morris and many others). I've had Liine Lemur running smoothly on a Hanns-G 27inch touchscreen and NVidia SHIELD for the last 2 years with no issues.


----------



## JohnMarkPainter (Oct 22, 2019)

24dBFS said:


> Why not to try something brand new?
> 
> SHERLOCK VST and WATSON VST are touchscreen controllers in a form of a VST plugin.
> No need to learn coding, Mac and PC, every Cubase and Nuendo command already there ready to use plus much, much more custom commands, 16 CC faders, XY-Pads...etc.
> ...


Interesting.
I have been thinking about incorporating iPad into my rig.
Have you tested with Catalina yet?

I have been wondering about using the new "Sidecar" feature but haven't investigated yet


----------



## 24dBFS (Oct 22, 2019)

Hi John,
no, not yet, still delaying the Catalina jump since there are other more important tasks in front of me before that. Sidecar is something I am looking forward to though. I will explore it as soon as all the other tasks from my to-do-list are taken care of. I will inform about it on my website for sure. Cheers!


----------



## ThomasL (Oct 22, 2019)

24dBFS said:


> Why not to try something brand new?
> 
> SHERLOCK VST and WATSON VST are touchscreen controllers in a form of a VST plugin.
> No need to learn coding, Mac and PC, every Cubase and Nuendo command already there ready to use plus much, much more custom commands, 16 CC faders, XY-Pads...etc.
> ...


Oh yes, will surely try this out, it looks amazing! Looks like my version of the Dell Multi Touch Monitor in the screenshots, awesome!

For running it in Studio One would "generic" be the thing to try first you think?


----------



## 24dBFS (Oct 23, 2019)

ThomasL said:


> Oh yes, will surely try this out, it looks amazing! Looks like my version of the Dell Multi Touch Monitor in the screenshots, awesome!
> 
> For running it in Studio One would "generic" be the thing to try first you think?



Hi Thomas,
yes, exactly this is the idea behind the "Generic" mode in SHERLOCK/WATSON. Instead of the built in commands (for Cubase and Nuendo) just a bunch of MIDI events that can be programmed freely to do stuff in other DAWs.
Cheers!
Karol Obara - 14bitMIDI


----------



## Nicholas (Oct 23, 2019)

anyone interested?


----------



## ltmusic (Oct 24, 2019)

Nicholas said:


> anyone interested?




YES!!!!


----------



## Paul Christof (Oct 24, 2019)

Nicholas said:


> anyone interested?


Oh yeah


----------



## gjelul (Oct 24, 2019)

24dBFS said:


> Why not to try something brand new?
> 
> SHERLOCK VST and WATSON VST are touchscreen controllers in a form of a VST plugin.
> No need to learn coding, Mac and PC, every Cubase and Nuendo command already there ready to use plus much, much more custom commands, 16 CC faders, XY-Pads...etc.
> ...


----------



## DJN (Oct 24, 2019)

Nicholas said:


> anyone interested?


What program are you using to create this?


----------



## ThomasL (Oct 26, 2019)

24dBFS said:


> Hi Thomas,
> yes, exactly this is the idea behind the "Generic" mode in SHERLOCK/WATSON. Instead of the built in commands (for Cubase and Nuendo) just a bunch of MIDI events that can be programmed freely to do stuff in other DAWs.
> Cheers!
> Karol Obara - 14bitMIDI


I need to have my internal MIDI channel named in a specific way, the manual says to contact you about that. How do I use another name? Need the name for my web-MIDI functions.


----------



## 24dBFS (Oct 27, 2019)

ThomasL said:


> I need to have my internal MIDI channel named in a specific way, the manual says to contact you about that. How do I use another name? Need the name for my web-MIDI functions.


Hi Thomas,
yes, the "default" port names for SHERLOCK are SHERLOCK-OUT and SHERLOCK-IN but in some cases users might need to use the plugin over a network or for any other reason the name has to be different (like when the IAC ports on the Mac cannot be renamed because of ev. compatibility issues with other tools etc.). In this cases users need to contact me and write me the exact name they need so I can compile them a version that is looking for that particular name and not the "default" ones. Simple as that. Free of charge of course - I try to be there for my users best I can.
Cheers!
Karol Obara - 14bitMIDI


----------



## samphony (Oct 27, 2019)

Nicholas said:


> anyone interested?



Yes


----------



## ThomasL (Oct 27, 2019)

Can't seem to get hold of the DEMO files at the moment?


----------



## Nicholas (Oct 27, 2019)

thanks for your response to my post. our touch controller is custom written, i’m in the middle of developing an editor for it at the moment. i’ll let you know when it’s ready!


----------



## Fitz (Oct 27, 2019)

Nicholas said:


> thanks for your response to my post. our touch controller is custom written, i’m in the middle of developing an editor for it at the moment. i’ll let you know when it’s ready!


Definitely interested


----------



## lillosnx (Nov 5, 2019)

24dBFS said:


> Why not to try something brand new?
> 
> SHERLOCK VST and WATSON VST are touchscreen controllers in a form of a VST plugin.
> No need to learn coding, Mac and PC, every Cubase and Nuendo command already there ready to use plus much, much more custom commands, 16 CC faders, XY-Pads...etc.
> ...


----------



## 24dBFS (Nov 5, 2019)

Hi* lillosnx!*
The DEMO version is fully functional but limited to 50 clicks then you have to re-open the plugin.
You should see data flowing while moving the Trackslider or triggering commands, the port SHERLOCK-OUT in loopMIDI should be sending some bytes so if you can't see it looking at the loopMIDI it means some settings aren't correct. The correct ports need to be selected in Cubase too. Please let me know if this is the case (info(at)14bitmidi.com) so I can contact you and help you with the initial setting up.
Cheers!


----------



## Gefionsong (Jan 13, 2020)

Nicholas said:


> anyone interested?


Interested!!


----------



## Gefionsong (Jan 13, 2020)

24dBFS said:


> Why not to try something brand new?
> 
> SHERLOCK VST and WATSON VST are touchscreen controllers in a form of a VST plugin.
> No need to learn coding, Mac and PC, every Cubase and Nuendo command already there ready to use plus much, much more custom commands, 16 CC faders, XY-Pads...etc.
> ...


Looks very good! Are you able to Turn on/off instrument in vienna ensemble pro with this (and a touch screen)?


----------



## 24dBFS (Feb 7, 2020)

Gefionsong said:


> Looks very good! Are you able to Turn on/off instrument in vienna ensemble pro with this (and a touch screen)?


Yes you can. All you have to do is to add one button for each instrument you want to enable/disable and create a proper automation event inside of VEP (or use the great Learn function introduced in ver.7 of VEPro). This is exactly how I use it with my templates using VEP7. Cheers!


----------



## 24dBFS (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## Architekton (Feb 7, 2020)

I never worked with touch screens, can you guys give me a few examples for what do you use them and why do you find them better than mouse/keyboard?


----------



## 24dBFS (Feb 7, 2020)

Architekton said:


> I never worked with touch screens, can you guys give me a few examples for what do you use them and why do you find them better than mouse/keyboard?


You can just save a lot of time when instead of clicking away with a mouse through menus and sub menus you are able to simply touch virtual buttons with all your commands assigned to them. You can save your settings and quickly jump from project to project with totally different sets of tools if needed. Same goes for faders, sliding a finger is easy and you can show or hide them, reassign to different CC#'s, colorize etc. 
Touchscreens are different than hardware controllers with real knobs and caps. There are companies that try to sell the idea that you can replace them entirely with a touchscreen but in my opinion this is not entirely true. Same with mouse and a regular keyboard - we use them for so long that we are fast and good with them. I see a touchscreen as an enhancement and not replacement. All the above tools have a valid use in our studios and will stay there for some time.
Cheers!


----------



## Henk (Apr 13, 2020)

Nicholas said:


> anyone interested?


look at good


----------



## Sub3OneDay (May 3, 2020)

Wow suddenly I find myself in need of a touch screen monitor... Hans Zimmer set up here we come...

1 question on the 14bitMidi set up - I have a multiple monitor set up already - if I add a touch screen will the plugin remain “in focus” or responsive when I move around my cubase windows? For example if I am using the cubase midi editor to add notes on one screen and want to press a button on the Watson to switch articulations will it always be there or will I need to reselect the plugin window before touching?


----------



## GNP (May 3, 2020)

I also mainly use my touchscreen to do fader moves. It feels alot more comfortable than the 'tactile' actual fader feel, and plus, i just have to wipe my touchscreen to clean it - no more trying to troubleshoot actual fader sensitivity problems due to dust settling inside the fader slit, etc etc.


----------



## Sub3OneDay (May 3, 2020)

I've downloaded the demo of Sherlock and will be setting up this evening. Will report back..


----------



## Sub3OneDay (May 4, 2020)

Nicholas said:


> anyone interested?



This looks great - what did you use to create it?!


Nicholas said:


> thanks for your response to my post. our touch controller is custom written, i’m in the middle of developing an editor for it at the moment. i’ll let you know when it’s ready!



Have you got an eta for this yet? Really interested!


----------



## Sub3OneDay (May 5, 2020)

Sub3OneDay said:


> I've downloaded the demo of Sherlock and will be setting up this evening. Will report back..


Still testing this - looks promising.

I've been using a lemur controller on my iPad up to now to control cubase. I have a lot of logical editor presets so the only downfall so far as the PLE preset editor has slowed to a crawl when wanting to edit anything - I assume due to the number of xml files it has to get through each time I open it.

One thing that I have done on my lemur that I don't think is possible with Sherlock is share buttons, much like a caps lock or shift button on a keyboard.

For example - I have a button that says violins which when I press it filters my template to only violins, but if I press a button called solo, and then press violins, it solos them. I have 15 different functions attached to each button therefore. Solo/mute/hide/add/addSoloinstruments/etc....


----------



## 24dBFS (Jun 1, 2020)

Sub3OneDay said:


> Still testing this - looks promising.
> 
> I've been using a lemur controller on my iPad up to now to control cubase. I have a lot of logical editor presets so the only downfall so far as the PLE preset editor has slowed to a crawl when wanting to edit anything - I assume due to the number of xml files it has to get through each time I open it.
> 
> ...



Hi Sub3OneDay,
yes, the slow response from Cubase while editing LEs or PLEs is due to the fact that there are so many (xml) files there and Cubase is always going through ALL of them when you select a new preset from the huge list of available preset names. Asked Steinberg about that and the response was "They never thought people will use LEs or PLEs so extensively so the sorting of the preset names takes more time then it should." The workaround here is this - if you know you will work on your "visibility" PLEs at the moment, pull all the other files and folders out of the Presets>ProjectLogicalEditor folder just for the editing phase.
This will speed up the editing process immensely since nowadays people have literally thousands of xmls there (!4bitMIDI, metagrid, composer tools etc etc...) and Cubase is sorting though ALL of them before showing you the one you have asked for. This involves the editing only - when triggering a particular preset there is no sorting involved whatsoever so that takes no time and all the presets can be there and will not slow down the execution of a particular PLE (or LE).

As of the second part of your post - yes, you are right about that - right now we are working on a "latched" state for a button so a "violins"-button can still be active so while pressing the another button with the "solo" PLE will result in "violin"+"solo" behavior thus showing you only those tracks in your template.
You should check/try the Dynamic Buttons Assignment feature (page 51 of the Manual) that will show you only the buttons you want whenever a track by a particular name is selected. So for example whenever track "SFCS - Violin 1 stereo mix" gets selected (either manually or by Trackslider or by an assigned button) the GUI will show you only a set of buttons that you have decided on previously - certain articulation switches, macros, LEs etc... Once saved as a .vstpreset this will be active every time a "SFCS - Violin 1 stereo mix" will be selected in any of your projects.



http://14bitmidi.com/buttons-by-names.gif



Have a great day!
Karol Obara - 14bitMIDI


----------



## 24dBFS (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Sub3OneDay (Jun 2, 2020)

Thanks for the detailed response - still evaluating a number of solutions currently - Open Stage Control is now currently top of the pops - I like the flexibility and power it brings...


----------



## JLMO (Jul 9, 2020)

Trying to find some easy to use touch software, finally found some simple touch solution, the software name is Chameleon, very versatile software is really simple and easy to use and for sure super cheap, I bough the software just at few bucks 
Only run on Windows, what not is a problem for me.
Bad point no key commands, just pure MIDI, the developer guy said on the forum he plan add soon hot key commands and OSC....we will see!





__





SaveTheHuman5 – Music, Controllerism & DIY







savethehuman5.com





Found the software searching in youtube:


I hope it helps.


----------



## Paul Christof (Jul 10, 2020)

JLMO said:


> Trying to find some easy to use touch software, finally found some simple touch solution, the software name is Chameleon, very versatile software is really simple and easy to use and for sure super cheap, I bough the software just at few bucks
> Only run on Windows, what not is a problem for me.
> Bad point no key commands, just pure MIDI, the developer guy said on the forum he plan add soon hot key commands and OSC....we will see!
> 
> ...




yikes


----------



## Sub3OneDay (Jul 10, 2020)

Paul Christof said:


> yikes





JLMO said:


> Trying to find some easy to use touch software, finally found some simple touch solution, the software name is Chameleon, very versatile software is really simple and easy to use and for sure super cheap, I bough the software just at few bucks
> Only run on Windows, what not is a problem for me.
> Bad point no key commands, just pure MIDI, the developer guy said on the forum he plan add soon hot key commands and OSC....we will see!
> 
> ...



I tried this, and it works relatively well. However I was still a bit disappointed with some of lack of flexibility and how the windows focus or lose focus when using Cubase.
In the end I have started using open stage control (OSC) which is by far the most flexible piece of software that I have found for a touchscreen control.


----------



## amadeus1 (Jul 10, 2020)

Fitz said:


> I’m thinking of finally entering the touchscreen game. What hardware model is Hans using here?
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=han...oECAsQAw&biw=375&bih=638#imgrc=YWflm7NUg7-1FM
> 
> I’d likely build my own commands in Touch OSC or Lemur. Does anyone have advice on the best one to build in 2019?


You might want to check out the Slate Raven, you can at a 27" touch screen for about $1000 or so...


----------



## amadeus1 (Jul 10, 2020)

Fitz said:


> I’m thinking of finally entering the touchscreen game. What hardware model is Hans using here?
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=han...oECAsQAw&biw=375&bih=638#imgrc=YWflm7NUg7-1FM
> 
> I’d likely build my own commands in Touch OSC or Lemur. Does anyone have advice on the best one to build in 2019?


You can find a 27" touchscreen here: https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1475803-REG/slate_digital_yk_901_raven_mti_2_a_raven_mti2_27_multi_touch.html?gclid=Cj0KCQjwo6D4BRDgARIsAA6uN1_-yps9KWwZUPelc3cuendxzTPR6pf7btoJF0eGTzjrJsHW02gKidAaAqDfEALw_wcB


----------



## Sub3OneDay (Jul 10, 2020)

amadeus1 said:


> You can find a 27" touchscreen here: https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1475803-REG/slate_digital_yk_901_raven_mti_2_a_raven_mti2_27_multi_touch.html?gclid=Cj0KCQjwo6D4BRDgARIsAA6uN1_-yps9KWwZUPelc3cuendxzTPR6pf7btoJF0eGTzjrJsHW02gKidAaAqDfEALw_wcB


Mac iOS only....


----------



## JLMO (Jul 11, 2020)

Sub3OneDay said:


> I tried this, and it works relatively well. However I was still a bit disappointed with some of lack of flexibility and how the windows focus or lose focus when using Cubase.
> In the end I have started using open stage control (OSC) which is by far the most flexible piece of software that I have found for a touchscreen control.



I not loose focus.
There is a option for not loose focus, and work well, I mean if you are talking about when you touch the screen the mouse pointer is moved from Cubase screen to the touch screen, there is a option for make that not happen on Chameleon.
Open stage is a very good software, a little bit complicated for do simple controls I need, but yes is a good software.

About Raven, I test and really is absurd laggy, I not like raven software and their hardware is overpriced, a very good comfortable 24 inch touch screen cost no more 299, and a 27 under 500.
From my point of view, the best 3 touch software Lemur (on IOS, I not like the Android version), Open Stage, and Chameleon if you want something simple and of course you are a Windows user.


----------



## Chen (Jul 23, 2020)

jpb007.uk said:


> Hanns-G make a very good, robust and reliable 27inch touchscreen. Works well with Liine's Lemur (used by HZ and JXL, Trevor Morris and many others). I've had Liine Lemur running smoothly on a Hanns-G 27inch touchscreen and NVidia SHIELD for the last 2 years with no issues.


Can the Dell P2418HT work on the NVIDIA Shield TV?


----------



## Nicksaya (May 4, 2021)

AlexRuger said:


> 27" seems...excessive. The ones Tom is using are I believe 21" and that seemed right. I myself had https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CTODKIO (this 21&quot; Dell) and it was just right. Perfect size, though actually coming up with a contraption to get it to lay at the right angle was another story (but I was cheap and tried to use books, basically -- don't be like me).


I use iPad with Touch Osc. Can u tell me how to use the monitor you have. That’s what I never understood about Hans and junkie xl. Is the software with the touchpad commands running on their pc? Or is it a separate computer linked in to their daw computer?


----------



## Fitz (May 4, 2021)

Nicksaya said:


> I use iPad with Touch Osc. Can u tell me how to use the monitor you have. That’s what I never understood about Hans and junkie xl. Is the software with the touchpad commands running on their pc? Or is it a separate computer linked in to their daw computer?


My guess is its a VST plugin that's put directly into the DAW. That's what I do with 14bitMIDI Sherlock anyway.

Maybe @AlexRuger could explain the comment you linked in how the touchscreen software is setup


----------



## Nicksaya (May 4, 2021)

Fitz said:


> My guess is its a VST plugin that's put directly into the DAW. That's what I do with 14bitMIDI Sherlock anyway.
> 
> Maybe @AlexRuger could explain the comment you linked in how the touchscreen software is setup


What do u mean vst plug in. I understand why the iPad way works because it midi over network. But what software are they running for touch screen?


----------



## Fitz (May 4, 2021)

Nicksaya said:


> What do u mean vst plug in. I understand why the iPad way works because it midi over network. But what software are they running for touch screen?


It's custom software. look at Sherlock if you want something similar


----------



## Toecutter (May 4, 2021)

JXL shows his in detail 

very similar to Hans'!


----------



## Nicksaya (May 4, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> JXL shows his in detail
> 
> very similar to Hans'!



Yes but doesn’t talk about how it’s wired in and what program it’s running


----------



## AlexRuger (May 4, 2021)

It's custom software, written by Mark Wherry at RCP. You can't get a copy.

For some rigs, we used an all-in-one touch PC. Dell Inspiron something-or-other (I don't remember the model at the moment). For other rigs, we used an Intel NUC with the touch display I linked to in an earlier post. Either way, it's a separate PC from the Cubase PC. 

My memory is a little fuzzy, but I think that the software was able to send out actual key commands (over ethernet, which then hit a little "receiver" app on the main Cubase PC); or MIDI notes/CCs, in which case it just interacted with a Generic Remote in Cubase just like it would with Lemur/TouchOSC/etc. 

The MIDI interfaces behind the touch screen/computer in the video above show half-rack MOTU units -- one of them is for the touch computer. MIDI just goes out of its MIDI interface and into the Cubase machine's MIDI interface over a MIDI cable. Super simple, easy, rock solid. We tried MIDI Over Lan and stuff like that but ultimately it was always a little funky or unreliable in some way, so eventually we just landed on reliable hardware and called it a day. It's easy to troubleshoot, too, thanks to the activity lights on the front of the units.

Even though you can't get the software from RCP, I've replicated and expanded upon this setup a few times now using MaxMSP in its place. In fact I'm building a template for a composer right now to replace a multi-tablet Lemur setup. The cool thing is that Max is able to do _far _more than Mark's software ever could. That's no slight to Mark, he rocks, but Max is a whole different beast. I've come up with some cool MIDI-processing stuff, sequencers, the ability to control Philips Hue lights, etc, all sorts of fun stuff, all from the touch screen. It's awesome and IMO the best way to go nowadays. 

That said, Mark's app had a real-deal implementation of Brian Eno's Oblique Strategies cards built into the app, and Max can't do that as far as I know


----------



## CT (May 4, 2021)

AlexRuger said:


> Mark's app had a real-deal implementation of Brian Eno's Oblique Strategies cards built into the app


Hah, that's great....


----------



## jononotbono (May 4, 2021)

Open Stage Control (OSC) is the latest thing I have started using/learning how to use and I love it. Work in progress screenshot...


----------



## Nicksaya (May 4, 2021)

AlexRuger said:


> It's custom software, written by Mark Wherry at RCP. You can't get a copy.
> 
> For some rigs, we used an all-in-one touch PC. Dell Inspiron something-or-other (I don't remember the model at the moment). For other rigs, we used an Intel NUC with the touch display I linked to in an earlier post. Either way, it's a separate PC from the Cubase PC.
> 
> ...


Thanks Alex


----------



## iMovieShout (May 5, 2021)

Using 2 21" Hanns-G touchscreens with Liine Lemur and TouchOSC, to manage Nuendo 11, ProTools, and our 12 studio VSL VEPro7 servers.


----------



## HammyHavoc (Jun 23, 2022)

AlexRuger said:


> It's custom software, written by Mark Wherry at RCP. You can't get a copy.
> 
> For some rigs, we used an all-in-one touch PC. Dell Inspiron something-or-other (I don't remember the model at the moment). For other rigs, we used an Intel NUC with the touch display I linked to in an earlier post. Either way, it's a separate PC from the Cubase PC.
> 
> ...


Is there anywhere online where I can check out how your Max system turned out? Very interested.


----------



## Sub3OneDay (Jun 24, 2022)

HammyHavoc said:


> Is there anywhere online where I can check out how your Max system turned out? Very interested.


Not sure about the Max system but if you want an alternative try OSC - very powerful in terms of customisation.

Here’s a link to a page that shows what I’ve done with it:

My OSC panels


----------



## HammyHavoc (Jun 24, 2022)

Sub3OneDay said:


> Not sure about the Max system but if you want an alternative try OSC - very powerful in terms of customisation.
> 
> Here’s a link to a page that shows what I’ve done with it:
> 
> My OSC panels


Lovely work! What device/touchscreen are you running it on?

Do I dare ask how long it took you to figure out that workflow? Guessing it was an iterative process in figuring out what you need and what can be refined.


----------



## Sub3OneDay (Jun 24, 2022)

HammyHavoc said:


> Lovely work! What device/touchscreen are you running it on?
> 
> Do I dare ask how long it took you to figure out that workflow? Guessing it was an iterative process in figuring out what you need and what can be refined.



Thanks. 

Touch screen is a Hannspree HT 225 HPB 21.5"

This is connected to a little Dell micro PC which to be honest is working a little too hard these days but still copes. The OSC server is hosted on my cubase PC and receives via Ethernet the messages from the micro pc but this doesn’t really suck any resource away from cubase.

In terms of workflow you’re right, it’s an ongoing interative process. 

Sometimes I find something I’d like to do so add it, other times I think of an idea and that grows to another one. 

Word of caution - OSC is hugely powerful so can become a time sucking black hole very quickly and you end up spending loads of time thinking and making funky things to do with a touch screen controller, and less time actually writing music!!


----------



## AlexRuger (Jun 24, 2022)

HammyHavoc said:


> Is there anywhere online where I can check out how your Max system turned out? Very interested.


Yeah I'll see what I can dig up. Personally I don't really endorse using MaxMSP for touch apps anymore, though, as Open Stage Control is just a far better solution. Max has a few peculiarities that make it kind of annoying for this use case.

That said, I already have my old velocity limiter up on GitHub: https://github.com/rewgs/maxmsp_velocityLimiter

Basically it sits between your MIDI keyboard and DAW and allows you to use another MIDI device (in my case, a fader on my JL Cooper) to set the maximum allowed velocity from your keyboard. Super handy.

That was just a small part of the overall touch template but I found it extremely handy.


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 28, 2022)

Alex doesn't use touch screens. He uses his mind 😂


----------

